# First road bike!



## mandvm (May 6, 2012)

Specialized Secteur Comp Apex Compact, 2012. Just picked it up today, so of course the forecast is rain every day for the next 10 days. I should just ride it in the rain, I suppose, but I can't bring myself to take it out on wet roads for my first ride. I rode 15 miles on my MTB today instead.
Also bought my first pair of bike shorts, and can't believe the difference in comfort 
View attachment 264371


----------



## mandvm (May 6, 2012)

Removed the reflectors and stickers, but the dork disc is staying until I have a good reason to remove the cassette.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

1.) Nice bike. Secteur Comp was my "first bike" too. Of course, the "second bike" came less than a year later.

2.) You can simply "cut" the dork disk off easy enough; it's crappy plastic, so tin snips or similar will do the job

2.) Slam that stem! (Or buy a beach cruiser...)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mandvm (May 6, 2012)

The dork disc is doomed.

Slam that stem? (noob here)

BTW, I've been thinking about your sig line all day (even before you posted) and laughing, but still can't bring myself get my shiny new bike all covered in mud and road grit


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

Very nice! Congrats. Have fun.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

mandvm said:


> Slam that stem? (noob here)


Unless you're 65 - with a bad back - you probably don't need your bars higher than your seat. (Hence the "beach cruiser" reference.)

If you flip the stem, you'll get something that's more like this...










Of course you can remove some of the spacers below the stem as well and get it even lower, but we'll start with "Step 1" and _FLIP THAT STEM!_


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice.
Congrats!

Now get out there and put some mileage on that thing!


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

RJP Diver said:


> Unless you're 65 - with a bad back - you probably don't need your bars higher than your seat. (Hence the "beach cruiser" reference.)
> 
> If you flip the stem, you'll get something that's more like this...
> 
> ...


Yep. It's how I went from this (day I brought it home)....













To this (as my body settled in)....













I've since lowered the stem a tad more by moving one of the spacers from below to above the stem.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mandvm said:


> The dork disc is doomed.
> 
> Slam that stem? (noob here)
> 
> BTW, I've been thinking about your sig line all day (even before you posted) and laughing, but still can't bring myself get my shiny new bike all covered in mud and road grit


Re: the dork disc - even a reasonably sharp utility knife will cut through it.

Re: slam the stem - generally misplaced advice from those that set their bikes up for aesthetics first and fit requirements second. In reading RJP Diver's previous posts, I vote he was joking - at least in the literal sense. Bars are generally even with or slightly lower than the saddle. For now, during your acclimation to road riding, do what works and lower them slowly/ incrementally. 

Re: his signature, another variation of the theme is... "it's a tool, not a jewel", so go ride your bike in the rain, then clean/ lube the chain.

Nice bike, BTW... Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## mandvm (May 6, 2012)

Got it - tool not jewel (nor teacup). I'll ride it for a while (in the rain), clean/lube the chain, and after a while I'll consider flipping the stem. 

I'm 55, back's fine, so no need to consider the beach cruiser option yet.

Thanks, everyone.

BTW, pruning shears did for the dork disc


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mandvm said:


> I'm 55...


Punk kid... :wink5:


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Re: slam the stem - generally misplaced advice from those that set their bikes up for aesthetics first and fit requirements second. In reading RJP Diver's previous posts, I vote he was joking - at least in the literal sense.


:thumbsup:

That said, a lot of bikes do seem to leave shops with the stems "standing proud" for no particular reason other than that's how they were assembled. Not saying that they should all automatically be flipped... but a lot of new cyclists just assume that "that's the way it's supposed to be" and never consider whether it's set up right for them.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RJP Diver said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> That said, a lot of bikes do seem to leave shops with the stems "standing proud" for no particular reason other than that's how they were assembled. Not saying that they should all automatically be flipped... but a lot of new cyclists just assume that "that's the way it's supposed to be" and never consider whether it's set up right for them.


I completely agree. Coincidentally, I was in one of my LBS's awhile back and there were a row of Spec Allez's - all with stems flipped up. When I asked the sales person why, he said something to the effect of "customers prefer that set up". To which I shook my head... :nonod:


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

RJP Diver said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> That said, *a lot of bikes do seem to leave shops with the stems "standing proud" for no particular reason other than that's how they were assembled.* Not saying that they should all automatically be flipped... but a lot of new cyclists just assume that "that's the way it's supposed to be" and never consider whether it's set up right for them.


That's where I was. I hadn't been on a road bike for several years, so I wasn't sure how my body would respond after the hiatus. Everything "felt good" when I tested it, but after some miles on my own my body started to creep back into what it remembered through muscle memory. I'll never "slam the stem" just for looks, but I did need to lower the stem and change the bars for comfort.


----------



## dphoenix (Nov 11, 2007)

F that looking pro BS, don't listen to that beach cruiser banter. Ride whats comfortable to. I'm 44 and after my prostate surgery my Jamis Eclipse wasn't comfortable anymore, I suffered looking pro for 8 months. I needed a new bicycle, this is the best bicycle I have ever owned and I'm faster on it than on the Jamis even with the 32 c tires on in. When I do my clubs rides I put 25 c on it. Plus my ridding style changed, I'm ridding to live strong, I'm ridding long distance. Unless your racing you don't need a aggressive geometry....don't believe the hype.


----------



## dphoenix (Nov 11, 2007)

I only had the bike a week


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dphoenix said:


> I only had the bike a week


Beautiful bike... :thumbsup:


----------



## mandvm (May 6, 2012)

First ride today - actually had a break in the rain, and although the pavement was wet, it was awesome. 12 minutes faster on my usual 15 mile ride compared to MTB time, and so much more comfortable. The bike is everything I'd hoped it would be. I'll keep riding until the snow flies


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

mandvm said:


> I'll keep riding until the snow flies


Don't discount winter riding. With the right clothing/gear you can ride year-round. Here in NJ I'm out as long as the roads are dry and there's no precipitation.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I swear, there's probably more internet dick-waving around stem positions than selection of front chainrings.

It's either "real riders have the bars lower than the saddle" or "everyone with the bars lower than the saddle who's not a pro is doing it because he's a sheep."

OP - don't sweat it. The bars and saddle should have a relationship that puts you in a good balance. Is your shop providing fit services, or are you on your own with the setup for this bike?


----------



## mandvm (May 6, 2012)

I had a bike fitting on Saturday. It was pretty basic - seat height and fore-aft adjustment, and that was pretty much it. They offer a much more comprehensive fitting which I may consider after a few hundred miles. We were setting the bike up for training/endurance, so we weren't looking for a really aggressive posture.

Yesterday's ride was very comfortable, so I'm not in a big hurry to change things at this point. The only change I'm contemplating is adjusting the shifters (SRAM) - the double tap is a bit of a reach.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mandvm said:


> I had a bike fitting on Saturday. It was pretty basic - seat height and fore-aft adjustment, and that was pretty much it. They offer a much more comprehensive fitting which I may consider after a few hundred miles. We were setting the bike up for training/endurance, so we weren't looking for a really aggressive posture.
> 
> *Yesterday's ride was very comfortable*, so I'm not in a big hurry to change things at this point. The only change I'm contemplating is adjusting the shifters (SRAM) - the double tap is a bit of a reach.


Doesn't get any better than that. As you build saddle time, acclimate to road riding and as fitness improves, your fit will evolve. At that point tweaks are common, but for now I agree that there's little reason to change anything.


----------



## roblee (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice bike, congrats.I`m also looking for my first new road bike in 15 years.I been mountain biking.Need to get a pair of bikes for the wife and me,we are going to do a double century STP.These Specialized frames seem to emphasize comfort with the curved TT? Pretty much what I`m looking for.


----------



## mandvm (May 6, 2012)

The Secteur is Specialized's endurance line. The 2013 bikes are radically different from the 2012 bikes. There doesn't appear to be a 2013 Secteur with the Apex groupset, which was one of the main reasons I bought this bike (I like the Apex cassette for hill climbing, and the alternative was a bike with a triple chainring).

You may want to look around for a 2012 model - you should be able to get good price.


----------



## Spitfire66 (Sep 2, 2012)

mandvm said:


> First ride today - actually had a break in the rain, and although the pavement was wet, it was awesome. 12 minutes faster on my usual 15 mile ride compared to MTB time, and so much more comfortable. The bike is everything I'd hoped it would be. I'll keep riding until the snow flies


Awesome bike! I also just picked up my first road bike last week. I agree that it is much faster and my fears of uncomfortable vs MTB were unwarranted. Ride it ride it ride it!!!! Enjoy!:thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mandvm said:


> The Secteur is Specialized's endurance line. The 2013 bikes are radically different from the 2012 bikes. There doesn't appear to be a 2013 Secteur with the Apex groupset, which was one of the main reasons I bought this bike (I like the Apex cassette for hill climbing, and the alternative was a bike with a triple chainring).
> 
> You may want to look around for a 2012 model - you should be able to get good price.


Since frame materials, geometry and the basic model lineup are the same, I don't see the 2013 Secteur line as being 'radically different' from the 2012's. There are a couple of disc brake and new Sora offerings, but (IMO) deleting the Apex model isn't radical. That said, if you prefer the group, it was an obvious choice to go with the 2012 model.

Also, to avoid misleading others re:gearing, the 10 speed Tiagra offering is equipped with a 50/34 compact crankset and 12-30 cassette. The only difference from Apex is that the 2012 Secteur Apex cassette is a 12-32 - an easy swap on a Tiagra drivetrain, so gearing can be matched.


----------



## mandvm (May 6, 2012)

The SRAM Apex cassette is actually 11-32, but "radically different" is probably an overstatement. If it wasn't for the SRAM drivetrain, though, I would probably have bought the Felt Z85 with Shimano 105 at the same price point.


----------



## tnvol123 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sweet bike! Congrats!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mandvm said:


> *The SRAM Apex cassette is actually 11-32*, but "radically different" is probably an overstatement. If it wasn't for the SRAM drivetrain, though, I would probably have bought the Felt Z85 with Shimano 105 at the same price point.


That can be used on a Tiagra drivetrain as well. 

My point was that, given your 'gearing' example, Tiagra (among others) can match SRAM Apex. I thought that needed to be clarified.


----------



## JRide6 (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice bike! Enjoy it!


----------



## royalbomber (Sep 11, 2012)

nice bike!


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

mandvm said:


> Yesterday's ride was very comfortable, so I'm not in a big hurry to change things at this point. The only change I'm contemplating is adjusting the shifters (SRAM) - the double tap is a bit of a reach.


Once you figure out the process, adjusting the shifter and brake on the SRAM Apex is really easy. Be aware you may also have to adjust the brakes since they may rub if you move the lever enough.


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

mandvm said:


> I had a bike fitting on Saturday. It was pretty basic - seat height and fore-aft adjustment, and that was pretty much it. They offer a much more comprehensive fitting which I may consider after a few hundred miles. We were setting the bike up for training/endurance, so we weren't looking for a really aggressive posture.
> 
> Yesterday's ride was very comfortable, so I'm not in a big hurry to change things at this point. The only change I'm contemplating is adjusting the shifters (SRAM) - the double tap is a bit of a reach.


Perfect. You're the only one who's gonna know if you're comfortable. You might have the optimum set-up right now that'll last you, or you may find that over time your needs change and some adjustments are necessary. Only way to find that out is to get out there and ride. And have fun while doing it.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

That is a very nice first bike!

I look forward to seeing your second... and third... and...


----------

